# New Emblem



## mjr4189 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey everyone, I don't visit very often but i figured this would be the best place to ask. I recently replaced the hood and grille molding on my 98 Altima and now i am just looking for a new emblem because the replacement molding doesn't come with it. Any suggestions on where to get one would be great.

Thanks in advanced,
mjr


----------



## mjr4189 (Dec 29, 2007)

nobody? lol


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

I would go to the local upull it junk yards and pick one up for free.


----------



## mjr4189 (Dec 29, 2007)

i would but there arent many around here.....


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

They have them on ebay in silver and gold-for front and back,if not i got one for free at junkyard-im my pocket of course!!!


----------

